# TFC on Atlantic Bird 3 from NY !?



## Tebbens (Nov 10, 2004)

TFC on Atlantic Bird 3 from NY !? 

Is it possible to receive the TFC channel from Atlantic Bird 3 in NY ? (Lyngsat says 12711H, wide beam).
I looked at the beam coveragefor AB3, and one map does show coverage directly over NY,
but I don't know if TFC is included in that beam ?!

Thanks !


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

LyngSat labels KA11, the transponder that carries the TFC channels, as "wide". I'm guessing that corresponds to the "widebeam downlink coverage" configuration, as shown on the Atlantic Bird site (http://www.eutelsat.com/satellites/5wab3_popd.html). It would have in to be the "North American downlink coverage" for you to have a shot at it in New York.

Anyway, LyngSat says the TFC channels are all scrambled (Nagravision 1 or Irdeto 2). You might check with the broadcaster, ABS-CBN (http://now.abs-cbn.com/), to see about subscribing. I'm sure they'd also have a very good idea whether you can pick them up from New York.


----------



## Tebbens (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info !!


----------

